# Rod Wrapping help



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Im very interestd in spending some time wrapping/making fishing rods. Im from the OB area and am looking for a wrapper. Since I'm looking at the beginner level and just want to try it out, I dont want to spend hundreds on a wrapper tool. Anyone have a beginner set they want to sell or and info on where I can get a good beginner wrapper?


----------



## troutman (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/rod-wraper-sale-145047/


----------

